# Abruptly stopping risperdone



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

I clinically recovered from schizophrenia :]


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I recently stopped Wellbutrin cold turkey but was on a low dose and had been stabilized on it for years to the point that I think I had gone beyond being "stabilized" and it was just making me more irritable, reactive, aggressive and want a glass of wine to take the edge off. In short I think it went from making me less depressed to hypomanic.

I thought about it for a while, then couldn't make up my mind, it's a big decision, but after an unexpected glitch I ran out and noticed within two days I felt BETTER, not worse. I decided to give it a week to see what happened. I experienced mostly physical discontinuation symptoms of nausea etc for a couple days after that, and after 5 days it's out of your body. Wellbutrin is at least. 

I think I made the right decision, medication is supposed to help stabilize you, not cause other problems. With schizophrenia you have to be super careful though and make sure you monitor yourself for a time to see if you are getting symptom relapse. In my case that would have been uncontrollable crying or a sense of helplessness or not being able to go on without my ex. Yeah, none of that.


----------

